# GTB - One touch ???



## tfb312 (Mar 18, 2005)

Just installed a GTB into my MF2 and having trouble with the one touch setup. I have an M8 with all the settings where they should be.

I apply the throttle to synchronize the ESC to the controller (solid green light on GTB) and then apply the brake (supposed to be blinking green light), but nothing happens when the brake is applied.

I checked the receiver and controller with my GTX and that synchronize fine.

Any thoughts on a possible problem or should I talk to Novak???

thanks
Tim


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

It sounds like a transmitter setting problem. I had a problem like this before and it was because I did not had the brake EPA set to zero. Try setting the brakes to 100% and then reprogram the ESC. I use a Spektrum radio so the terminology may be different.


----------



## tfb312 (Mar 18, 2005)

Scott
After checking my settings, they were way off. After correcting them, everyhting works fine.

Thanks for your help!!

Tim


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Glad I could help!


----------

